# 40" Trout



## G-TOWN 1980 (Jun 16, 2009)

Caught on a recent trip to Chocolate Bay. Its a new state record and is getting a skin mount. Awesome!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Dang that guy has some big hands, lol


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no where near 40 inches for starters


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

its amazing how they are all 40"........ 

nice fish though!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

how long is a corky now a days? Are you using the mondo corky 11 1/2in long? 
No where near 40 but a great looking fish anyways 
James


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

*WoW*

I dont even know why I opened this thread.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

ho hum! another 40" er........been so many caught lately that i don't pay attention to them unless they are near 50" nowsad3sm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

He's being conservative. That toads at least 8" longer than the 35"er I put in the cooler last month.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

robolivar said:


> I dont even know why I opened this thread.


i opened it cause i thought it was going to be that other picture lol


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

And I thought we did well with the 31 1/2 inch trout we caught the other day! lmao!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

We use those for bait


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

I use 40" trout as live bait to catch large trout.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Is that a 3" or 5" Corky... If it's the 5", then the fish is pretty big.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

fish is between 31 and 33 inches and somewhere from 9.5 tp 10.25 lbs..


----------



## BlackGap (Jan 9, 2014)

I heard from my friend's step-brother in-law that the fish was caught not in Chocolate Bayou but in Pt Aransas and the guy was fishing with live bait with a Corky chaser; at night and it was his last cast of the day before he had to go to the hospital for cancer treatment and he never came home again. Oh, and the fish was only 39.5".


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

BlackGap said:


> I heard from my friend's step-brother in-law that the fish was caught not in Chocolate Bayou but in Pt Aransas and the guy was fishing with live bait with a Corky chaser; at night and it was his last cast of the day before he had to go to the hospital for cancer treatment and he never came home again. Oh, and the fish was only 39.5".


Thats what I heard.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> i opened it cause i thought it was going to be that other picture lol


X2


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I was hoping it would be the first croaker thread of the year, but alas, it's a corky.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys haven't heard that 40" inches is the new 30".


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Sad thing is, if and when it does happen nobody will believe it. 
Kind of like the boy who cried wolf.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

More like 28''


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

Lol You guys are hilarious, I enjoy reading the trout threads, Im still on the search for my 28 incher but I guess I can settle for a 40"


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

LongTallTexan said:


> More like 28''


 Dame...the one in the back looks even bigger....


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

I use that same rule of measurement when I show my wife "stuff"


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

where is SharkChum when we need him? Please bring out your spotted board fish.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

LongTallTexan said:


> More like 28''












Lmao sending some green soon as I get to the house on the computer nice job!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Its 33" look up reelwetfishing on face book they are the ones that caught the fish has all the details on the post!!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

[ QUOTE=Wade Fisher;8358969]I was hoping it would be the first croaker thread of the year, but alas, it's a corky.[/QUOTE]

Was caught on a croaker that was 10 inches long. Could have fried it up but didn't.

The corky was just hanging out of its mouth due to cheap braid being used by previous fisherman. His loss this guys gain.


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

I am going to just leave this here.....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Makaira_Nigricans said:


> I am going to just leave this here.....


I heard that one was caught at the Sabine jetties on a live baby jack fish.:dance:


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

----


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Saw this one in Zypher...not a trout but makes great zilla-ballz....


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

Not again....


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

*Grins*

Thanks for the grins ! Some of you should do standup!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

See, this is exactly why I never posted a pic of all the 38"-42" trout I caught this winter!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Isn't that the fish from Zephyr Cove?!?! Man that fish gets around!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg im laughing so hard I am crying!!!!! Those pics are so funny!!!!!!


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

kind of ugly


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Only amateurs fish for little 40" trout. In the last month I've put my customers on some nice 50"+ fish. Croaker just don't cut it for the big sow's, I rig up with 100# braid, 200# fluorocarbon leaders, and 16/0 circle hooks using live 18" to 24" black drum for bait. With the water warming up, the big girls are moving to the deeper reefs in 8' to 10' of water to spawn and they are easy pickings.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If the OP was serious he should just quit life.


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If the OP was serious he should just quit life.


That's just wrong!!!!! Lol


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

j wadd said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no where near 40 inches for starters


Right. Not even close.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

33 inch 10.25 pounds, that's Jason Appelbe from Appelbe Guide Service


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

*Calling out G-Town 1980*

Ok, let me clear this up once and for all. I am posting this on behalf of my boy Jason Applebe. Someone just called him to let him know that his fish was posted on here by someone claiming it was 40". He asked me to intervene because he is coaching his daughter's softball game and cannot respond. Neither Jason or myself know who G-Town 1980 is. With that being said, Jason did not give G-Town 1980 or anyone else permission to copy his picture and post it here. So G-Town 1980, if you want to brag about Jason's fish, get your facts right. The fish measured 33" and weighed 10.25#. She was light due to not having her eggs yet. The fish was caught on an old school corky made by Paul Brown. She was not caught in Chocolate Bay either. If you want to discuss this further you can call Jason or myself anytime, just Google our names to get our numbers.

Capt. Tim Bradbeer on behalf of Capt. Jason Applebe


----------



## Captjoe (Jan 20, 2007)

Readers of the Reel Report in the Galveston Daily News would be interested in hearing more about your catch. You can e-mail the info to: [email protected] or call it in at (409) 683-5273

:fish:


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

G-TOWN 1980 said:


> Caught on a recent trip to Chocolate Bay. Its a new state record and is getting a skin mount. Awesome!


Why would you post a pic of someone else's fish? Not cool.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Tim, I just took a picture at Wal-Mart of a big trout slayer, may be G-TOWN 1980 Great fish caught by a guide/friend very deserving.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Let's just be glad he didn't post a pic of the guy's wife.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I sure hope Jason's Daughter got her looks from her Mama :tongue: Applebe knows where to find me if he feels compelled to whoop my arse over that comment...LOL


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Capt Tim, Thanks for setting the record straight. Jason is a good fishing guide and a standup guy. My fishing trips with Jason have been great.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

man, i feel like this just started as stirring the pot and turned into a full on roux. everyone needs to relax a little bit. maybe i should go into the watermark bidness for guides and charters to keep their pictures safe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> man, i feel like this just started as stirring the pot and turned into a full on roux. everyone needs to relax a little bit. maybe i should go into the watermark bidness for guides and charters to keep their pictures safe.


My buddy saw his picture with a 32" trout on another guides Fecebook page and he didn't even go on a trip with him...shady as hell!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

POSIDEON said:


> Lol You guys are hilarious, I enjoy reading the trout threads, Im still on the search for my 28 incher but I guess I can settle for a 40"


 Hell if you never get your 28 you can always steal the pic of someone else's 33 and call it a 40. If anything else it will give us all another good laugh. You guys are a riot!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe instead of using MS Paint to get rid of their landmarks and back grounds i can mark a watermark for them to use to cover up those things. privacy and protection from picture potlickers.


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

Since this is about monster trout I would like to ask. My wife is from NC and never caught a fish more than 2 lbs until last summer when she caught her first slot red. When I finally get home from Afghanistan I would like to take her fishing for some good Spec fishing. I would like to ask who you guys would recommend for a Guide?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Ok, call me crazy, but I don't think the original poster was claiming they actually caught the fish (assuming they weren't just trolling on here). It wouldn't surprise me if they got a text message that said where it was caught, it was a new state record and it would be turned into a skin mount and were so excited and gullible that they posted it on here.

I know I have seen at least 25 other similar posts in recent years of obvious unbelievable measurements associated with fish - sometimes of the same fish multiple times with different weights, lengths and locations. Heck, next week the fish will probably be 42" and caught in Baffin, lol. 

There should probably be a "sticky" thread on here where pictures of big trout can be posted with the real story / measurements to avoid threads like this, lol. 

As for this fish, like mentioned above multiple times, 33", 10.25 lbs and caught by Capt. Jason Applebe last week. Amazing fish and now he has to decide what is more impressive on his outdoor resume - his 198 whitetail taken with a bow or 33" trout taken on artificial - tough decision, huh?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

This really got me. I got the measurement of a corky (3 5/8) or for mathematical purposes, 3.625. Given the perspective of the corky in the picture to the fish, It was 9 corkys long. Measuring from the bottom lip to the tip of the tail.
32.625 inches, maybe a little less.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

The lure in question is an old Paul Brown Fat Boy not an original Corky. Jason measured his fish with a Check-It Stick because he did not have enough Fat Boy's to make 33".


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> The lure in question is an old Paul Brown Fat Boy not an original Corky. Jason measured his fish with a Check-It Stick because he did not have enough Fat Boy's to make 33".


^^^^^ lmao^^^^^ good one tim


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> The lure in question is an old Paul Brown Fat Boy not an original Corky. Jason measured his fish with a Check-It Stick because he did not have enough Fat Boy's to make 33".


Then Jason needs to take his sorry [email protected]# out and buy more corkys


----------

